# RAI done...yay!



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am back after being isolate from Thursday to Monday from my RAI this past week. The people at the radiology center LOVED my shirt.  It was definitely hard to be away from my kids for that long but worth it in the end. I go back on the 20th for my full body scan to see if the iodine was taken up elsewhere in my body besides in my neck where a very small amount of thyroid tissue remained. I had a little pain in my jaw right under my ears and just a tiny bit of nausea from the RAI but other than that I felt fine. I stayed at a friend's vacant house that was 2 blocks from the beach for most of the time and then the last night my hubby booked me a suite at a local hotel for my Mother's Day present. Seeing as I could be around adults by then but not the boys it was the perfect gift. I got to relax in the jacuzzi tub and then before coming home went and had my hair cut and colored. 

I started on 112 mcg of Synthroid this past Friday. I'm feeling somewhat better. I still tire easily and have some joint pain but for the most part I can definitely feel an improvement. I'm sure once we start tweaking with my dose to get it right I will feel even better. I know after 4 weeks they are bumping me up to 125mcg. I will have my blood tested about 6 weeks from now to see what my thyroglobulin is (praying it is 0 or very near) and also to see how my TSH, T4 & T3 are doing. Once those numbers are in we can get on a more tailored dose of synthroid.

Hope everyone is doing well! Missed you all!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats on being done! glow You have an awesome hubby who thinks to do something like that for you! Crud, I didn't think about it being Mother's Day while you were in isolation. That sucks! :hugs: Great idea getting your hair cut and colored! It's a whole new you, now, isn't it? Fabulous! Best of luck to you getting your meds on track. I hope it doesn't take long!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> I am back after being isolate from Thursday to Monday from my RAI this past week. The people at the radiology center LOVED my shirt.  It was definitely hard to be away from my kids for that long but worth it in the end. I go back on the 20th for my full body scan to see if the iodine was taken up elsewhere in my body besides in my neck where a very small amount of thyroid tissue remained. I had a little pain in my jaw right under my ears and just a tiny bit of nausea from the RAI but other than that I felt fine. I stayed at a friend's vacant house that was 2 blocks from the beach for most of the time and then the last night my hubby booked me a suite at a local hotel for my Mother's Day present. Seeing as I could be around adults by then but not the boys it was the perfect gift. I got to relax in the jacuzzi tub and then before coming home went and had my hair cut and colored.
> 
> I started on 112 mcg of Synthroid this past Friday. I'm feeling somewhat better. I still tire easily and have some joint pain but for the most part I can definitely feel an improvement. I'm sure once we start tweaking with my dose to get it right I will feel even better. I know after 4 weeks they are bumping me up to 125mcg. I will have my blood tested about 6 weeks from now to see what my thyroglobulin is (praying it is 0 or very near) and also to see how my TSH, T4 & T3 are doing. Once those numbers are in we can get on a more tailored dose of synthroid.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Missed you all!


We miss you as well! Gosh, this sounds like it was "mostly" a very pleasant experience!! You sound wonderful!!

And I hope the wonderful part continues as you surely deserve it!


----------

